# UCLA Statement of Purpose Question



## bressondisciple (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all, and thank you in advance for your time.

A question about UCLA's SOP. I am wondering if anyone who has been accepted to the program could shed some light on whether or not it is acceptable to bring a dash of personal flair to the SOP. I don't wish to get too crazy, only integrate some anecdotal material (in the midst of an otherwise pretty serious and practical essay) in order to paint the picture of how I came to the point of being committed to earning an MFA in Screenwriting. 

Any advice from folks who have already been accepted would be much appreciated. I thank you very much.


----------



## Dc1 (Oct 16, 2012)

By all means, be yourself. My Statement of Purpose was 2 pages of why I wanted to go to UCLA and what it would mean to me. I spoke briefly about my past up to the application point and what I thought the school could do, and would do, for my writing. They're big fans of life experience, integrity, honesty and point of view. Best advice is don't be gimmicky and be yourself.


----------

